# Kevin Durant Workout Thread



## Entity

Quick said he was supposed to land at 5:15PM today. Was his flight delayed, or are his videos just taking too long to get posted?


----------



## Five5even

Entity said:


> Quick said he was supposed to land at 5:15PM today. Was his flight delayed, or are his videos just taking too long to get posted?


Probably just taking a while. I saw Durant footage of his arrival on the 6:30 sports news on KGW and KOIN.

He works out tomorrow morning.

He was met by Brandon and Lamarcus at the gate.

Signed autographs, kissed babies, etc.


----------



## MARIS61

Brandon's baby?


----------



## B_&_B

:cheers: to Durant having a horrible workout. :biggrin:


----------



## mediocre man

B_&_B said:


> :cheers: to Durant having a horrible workout. :biggrin:



And a horrible interview


----------



## It's_GO_Time

You guys are tough . . . bring your game Durant, make this a competition and put KP to the test.

It's the old would you rather sweat out a victory and win by one or hope for a blowout from the start.

Oden stumbled . . . Durant can make this a game.

KP is right, this is fun. :biggrin:


----------



## Utherhimo

oden didnt stumble he crushed the crowd!


----------



## yuyuza1

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> ...
> 
> Oden stumbled . . . Durant can make this a game.
> 
> KP is right, this is fun. :biggrin:


You call anxiously waiting over one of the biggest decisions ever in the history of the franchise *fun*? And that too waiting on a GM that continuously gives us nightmares of picking the _wrong_ guy?

I don't envy you. :sadbanana:


----------



## ehizzy3

everyday this gets less fun


----------



## Entity

He's been in Portland for over four hours an not a peep from anyone on the internet about it. I'm not in Portland, so I'm sure there's news there, but for those of us outside of North America who have to rely on the internet... I guess I'm just surprised that nothing's on Blazers.com or O-Live about it by now considering how quickly the Oden half went up.


----------



## Todd

Entity said:


> He's been in Portland for over four hours an not a peep from anyone on the internet about it. I'm not in Portland, so I'm sure there's news there, but for those of us outside of North America who have to rely on the internet... I guess I'm just surprised that nothing's on Blazers.com or O-Live about it by now considering how quickly the Oden half went up.


Strange huh:reporter:


----------



## barfo

Entity said:


> He's been in Portland for over four hours an not a peep from anyone on the internet about it. I'm not in Portland, so I'm sure there's news there, but for those of us outside of North America who have to rely on the internet... I guess I'm just surprised that nothing's on Blazers.com or O-Live about it by now considering how quickly the Oden half went up.


I was out at the airport about the time he was supposed to show up and I didn't see him. Then again, I wasn't looking for him. 

I don't think he actually exists.

barfo


----------



## Entity

barfo said:


> I was out at the airport about the time he was supposed to show up and I didn't see him. Then again, I wasn't looking for him.
> 
> I don't think he actually exists.
> 
> barfo


That would be the greatest hoax ever!!!

This is how it goes down: Not only did KP employ someone to digitally insert "Durant" into video for games at Texas and have them send it to ESPN, he paid off all of the reporters who were there to put him in the box scores and created internet personalities who posed as his fans to hype him up. If you met a Texas fan in person who actually went to their games, they'd say "who's Durant?", but nobody in Seattle high enough in their organization would actually talk to a common Texas fan. Now KP will convince Seattle to spend their pick on a player that doesn't exist, which will really screw them over. That's got to be Hall of Fame GM prowess if I've ever seen it. This, of course, is just a theory...


----------



## Ukrainefan

There is finally a little bit on Blazers.com
http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/Durant_touches_down_in_Portlan-229500-1218.html


"I’m out here trying to sell myself to Portland and hopefully it goes well," said Durant of his Portland workout.

"That’s what I do every time I step on the floor," said Durant. "Try to the best that I can and that’s what I’m going to try and do tomorrow." 

Durant refused to make any comparisons to himself or Oden, or predict who’ll be taken first, telling the media, "That’s your guy’s decision. We’re all going to see who they’re going to pick June 28th." 

Durant liked the thought of playing with Roy and Aldridge, who also played at Texas.

"It would be great, man," said Durant. "LaMarcus is a great guy and so is Brandon." 

Aldridge, who left Texas the year before Durant arrived, also left a lasting impression on the young Longhorn. When asked who’s the better player to come out of Texas he replied, "LaMarcus Aldridge, man. He’s all rookie team. I haven’t done anything yet. He’s the best player to come out of Texas."

Durant doesn’t have a preference between Portland and Seattle, who holds the second pick in the draft, just so long as he goes first or second.

"It’s important, but I’m just happy to be in this position," said Durant. "I can’t be picky. So, if I go one or two I’m happy."


----------



## Sabas

This from KGW
http://www.kgw.com/video/sports-index.html?nvid=153485


----------



## yuyuza1

_"We're not closed down on saying Kevin has to do X ," Pritchard said. "We're just going to keep an open mind. I have a feeling that he's going to come in and really try to show everyone in the world that *he's the No. 1 pick*. He will be offended if he's not the No. 1 pick. He's got that killer instinct." _

http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/118248452044390.xml&coll=7

I thought it was just a random statement the first time (the assasin thing) he said this. ugh...Don't let me down, KP.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

Ukrainefan said:


> Aldridge, who left Texas the year before Durant arrived, also left a lasting impression on the young Longhorn. When asked who’s the better player to come out of Texas he replied, *"LaMarcus Aldridge, man. He’s all rookie team. I haven’t done anything yet. He’s the best player to come out of Texas."*


I think we should all be _incredibly_ concerned with Durant's lack of confidence.

Right?


----------



## B_&_B

Barrett's blog:

http://mikebarrettsblog.blogspot.com/2007/06/durant-in-town.html


----------



## SLAM

B_&_B said:


> Barrett's blog:
> 
> http://mikebarrettsblog.blogspot.com/2007/06/durant-in-town.html



Barrett had lots of great things to say about Renaldas Seibutis (from Lithuania). Anybody know anything about him? Barrett gushes about just about everyone, so it's hard to tell when it's sincere.


----------



## mediocre man

I find it amazing that it's so easy to find good wing players. More proof that Oden would be stupid to pass up.


----------



## Samuel

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xrs0gCxoPfQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xrs0gCxoPfQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## croco

Nice find, some good impressions.


----------



## B_&_B

Thanks for the video Samuel.

It's gotta be annoying being asked the same questions over and over and over and over day after day.


----------



## ryanjend22

durant just feels wrong...KP, don't do it.


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves

best workout he's seen wow


the Durant Machine is picking up


----------



## mediocre man

I Own 2 Microwaves said:


> best workout he's seen wow
> 
> 
> the Durant Machine is picking up



Where did you see that?


----------



## Reep

who and what source?


----------



## B_&_B

Oregonlive and Trailblazers.com both have nothing regarding the workout yet.


----------



## Samuel

Casey said:


> -- Now to the good stuff. If you're unaware, Kevin Durant is a really, really good basketball player. He showed a great all-around game in baseline-to-baseline drills. One of the first things you notice about Durant is that he covers ground really, really quickly. Seriously, it's quite ridiculous how few strides it take for KD to get from one side of the court to the other.
> -- Durant has such a sweet, classic shooting style. Crazy high and quick elevation on the jumper. Good arc, follow through and rotation on every shot he took. Superb accuracy as well. Kevin Pritchard noted that "he shoots 30-footers like he shoots 10-footers." And he's right.
> -- Durant's a big dude. He's not exactly thick, but he's a lot taller than you might expect. His body reminds me of LaMarcus Aldridge, and that's a good thing in my opinion.
> -- Back to the elevation. It's a thing of beauty to see Durant come baseline and finish with the jam. Many of the people watching noted how fluid his motion on the court is, and no where is that more apparent than when he's going for the jam. It's preternatural.
> -- Aside from Durant's offense, his defense, or at least what we saw of it, was fairly impressive. They ran a drill were Durant would run from the baseline to the free throw line, then jump out to the baseline to contest a shot. Durant's ability to close space was evident again in this drill, as he made it to the spot almost every time before the shot was taken.
> Bottom line: This was a great workout. Pritchard said numerous times that Durant is "made for these kinds of workouts," and that's pretty obvious, even after watching only 20 minutes, that he's right. You can tell that Pritchard and McMillan were really excited about the way he performed. Durant's game is more geared toward these one-on-none performances than Oden's, and the decision makers here are aware of that, but you figure it's hard not to watch a great performance and think about that player in a Blazers uniform.
> *Kevin Pritchard mentioned that today's workout has made a difference in what his decision is going to be, but he wouldn't say how.* Let the speculation begin.


Interesting. KP probably thought at one point today what this lineup would be like _next year_:

Jack / Sergio
Roy / Webster
Durant / Udoka
Randolph / Outlaw
Aldridge / Przybilla

Let's say Portland does go with Durant. What moves would the team make to improve at that point?


----------



## HOWIE

> *Durant doesn’t have a preference between Portland and Seattle,* who holds the second pick in the draft, just so long as he goes first or second.


This is why Oden is the logical pick here, he wants to be in Portland. The City is in love with this kid and it doesn't hurt that he along with Aldridge would completely shut down the key with defense.

I think that this is a done deal and Pritchard is just going through the motions right now.


----------



## yuyuza1

Pritchard has repeatedly said that Durant WILL have a better workout, and that a workout will not determine the decision. The interviews/dinner will mean more.


----------



## Samuel




----------



## Samuel




----------



## ryanjend22

no big pics?


----------



## BlazerCaravan

ryanjend22 said:


> no big pics?


Durant isn't that big?


----------



## mgb

Two parts I don't like about the Casey report, the obvious one at the end, though he could mean just he made up his mind that Oden is the pick,,,,the other is that they allowed the media to watch more of the work out. That could me KP wanted everyone to see how good he is and hope it helps people understand why he selects Durant.


----------



## BenDavis503

oh no lol i'm worried we'll take kevin now! either way i will be happy but like they say. a good wing is easy to find. a good center is not. i still say take the center.


----------



## ryanjend22

mgb said:


> ,,,,the other is that they allowed the media to watch more of the work out. That could me KP wanted everyone to see how good he is and hope it helps people understand why he selects Durant.


thats immediately what i took from it...kinda scary. 

or, you could argue that oden's workout was a circus and more media involvement would have complicated the process. durant's coverage was certianly lessened...





bottom line im really worried/pissed-off about KP playing mind-**** games with the city/fans.


----------



## stupendous

Ugh... Kevin Pritchard said that today's workout HAS affected his decision, but he wouldn't say how.

What does THAT mean? KP is scaring me.


----------



## MARIS61

Samuel said:


> Interesting. KP probably thought at one point today what this lineup would be like _next year_:
> 
> Jack / Sergio
> Roy / Webster
> Durant / Udoka
> Randolph / Outlaw
> Aldridge / Przybilla
> 
> Let's say Portland does go with Durant. What moves would the team make to improve at that point?


We would obviously still need a starting-quality center.

LMA is a PF and he'll never be a dominating center.


----------



## gatorpops

I have been leaning toward Durant more and more lately. 

I have been watching Oden in a lot of the games he played this past year and think that he is a very good big, but not necessarily the best player in the draft. 

With Durant and another defensive center we might be a better team over all. Also we would definitely be a lot of fun to watch with Aldrige and Durant. We would be very very quick. Could we stop the other team from scoring, I don't know. Glad I only have to live with the decision, not make it.

gatorpops


----------



## ProZach

HOWIE said:


> This is why Oden is the logical pick here, he wants to be in Portland. The City is in love with this kid and it doesn't hurt that he along with Aldridge would completely shut down the key with defense.
> 
> I think that this is a done deal and Pritchard is just going through the motions right now.


What's Durante supposed to say? He'd rather be here than Seattle? I'm sure he's aware that there's a good chance he'll end up in Seattle and doesn't want to offend anyone. I doubt Oden said outright that he'd prefer Portland over Seattle. I think he was just asked if he'd like to be here.


----------



## Reep

While I have an internal preference for Oden, I would still be fine with KP taking Durant. KP has a lot better idea of what it takes to win at a high level. While Oden makes a better interview, I do like Durant's killer instinct. It's great to have a guy on the team that really likes to drive the nail in the coffin--or just cuts the heart out of the opponent on the road.

Regarding KPs decision, you have to remember that he has already seen lots of tape on Durant. I doubt there was much difference today. KP is looking at personality and fit on this visit. My guess is that he saw something (or didn't see something) in Durant today, that will help make his decision. After watching the Durant arrival video, I'm guessing that Oden wins on the interpersonal level.


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves

> Kevin Pritchard mentioned that today's workout has made a difference in what his decision is going to be, but he wouldn't say how. Let the speculation begin.


"If we shock the world so be it" 

KP always comes across has leaning toward Durant 



but I don't wanna on ESPN for two hours by some talking head

"OMG OMG how you could you pass on Oden!"


----------



## Mr. Dynasty

First post.

As a KD guy I wish Portland had the second pick. He's such a good fit with your squad, but it's too late to select him at this point. The fans have their mind set on Oden and would be disappointed if they selected anyone else. With the second pick the decision would have been made for you, and you'd be getting a player eager to show he's the best player in the draft, which he is. Oden will be very good, but Durant is just so special. Every college coach that watched him play up close last season said to a man that he was the best college player they've seen in the last 20 years. This is a true freshman we're talking about. The further we get from the completion of the season, the more we forget how GREAT a player he is. I have a feeling the debate over who's better will be over about 2 weeks into their professional careers, and the gap will only widen from that point on. I agree that dominant 7-footers are extremely rare, and if you have the chance to draft one then you have to do it, but Emeka II is not a dominant center. Strip both players of their name and hype, work them out for each team in the NBA, and I bet every one chooses Durant. Simply put he's the better basketball player. Now, 5 years from now, and 15 years from now. Just my honest take.


----------



## gatorpops

Seems to me that the decision is between a kid that has the potential to be a Jordan like player and a kid that has the potential to be another Bill Russell. Who do you want? Mike or Bill??????

gatopops


----------



## yuyuza1

http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/

Audio's up. KP just can't stop gushing. What the hell!!


----------



## Todd

He's going to pick Durant, I'm almost ready to bet on it. The problem I see with drafting Durant is we aren't a fast break team. Why pick up a guy that likes to run if we are just going to grind the game to halt every possession.


----------



## HB

Todd said:


> He's going to pick Durant, I'm almost ready to bet on it. The problem I see with drafting Durant is we aren't a fast break team. Why pick up a guy that likes to run if we are just going to grind the game to halt every possession.


Yup seems like Durant might be the number one pick. Its Emeka-Dwight all over again


----------



## stupendous

Todd said:


> He's going to pick Durant, I'm almost ready to bet on it. The problem I see with drafting Durant is we aren't a fast break team. Why pick up a guy that likes to run if we are just going to grind the game to halt every possession.


Man, I don't know how to feel. It's obvious that KP likes Durant, but does he really like him more than Oden? I still think he will go with Oden b/c he is the guy who will get you championships. It is kind of funny that I would be a bit sad if we ended up with Durant. Oh how far we have come.


----------



## ProZach

Mr. Dynasty said:


> First post.
> 
> As a KD guy I wish Portland had the second pick. He's such a good fit with your squad, but it's too late to select him at this point. The fans have their mind set on Oden and would be disappointed if they selected anyone else. With the second pick the decision would have been made for you, and you'd be getting a player eager to show he's the best player in the draft, which he is. Oden will be very good, but Durant is just so special. Every college coach that watched him play up close last season said to a man that he was the best college player they've seen in the last 20 years. This is a true freshman we're talking about. The further we get from the completion of the season, the more we forget how GREAT a player he is. I have a feeling the debate over who's better will be over about 2 weeks into their professional careers, and the gap will only widen from that point on. I agree that dominant 7-footers are extremely rare, and if you have the chance to draft one then you have to do it, but Emeka II is not a dominant center. Strip both players of their name and hype, work them out for each team in the NBA, and I bet every one chooses Durant. Simply put he's the better basketball player. Now, 5 years from now, and 15 years from now. Just my honest take.



How's life in Seattle?

Actually though, did anyone here Nates comments? He said, "He's a basketball player." 

Damn... Well I'm sold, let's go get Durant. 

Seriously though, I think the reason most people want Oden is not becuase they think he'll have better stats, it's what he can bring to a team. 



Todd said:


> The problem I see with drafting Durant is we aren't a fast break team. Why pick up a guy that likes to run if we are just going to grind the game to halt every possession.


And Nate seems more comfortable with that style of play, Oden justs seems a better fit.

But Durant is going to be very special too, so at least we know we're going to be a helluva lot better next season. :cheers:


----------



## Fork

All this kvetching about possibly drafting durant is absurd.

We know what we read in the papers and on websites run by people who are NOT general managers in the NBA. We've probably all watched a few games, looked at all the statistics, but that doesn't qualify us as an expert of any kind. Especially considering how far off MANY people were about Adam Morrison and Brandon Roy last season, (not to mention the people who were pissed that we gave up Telfair and Khryapa last draft day) I'm fully willing to give KP the benefit of the doubt. If Kevin Pritchard thinks Durant is the better prospect, who are any of US to argue? 

That said, I think he'll still pick Oden, which makes it even stranger that people assume the worst at every corner. This franchise hasn't been down THAT long to make us assume the worst about every decision.


----------



## drexlersdad

Man Durant is as tall as LMA in that video. Twin towers either way. I will be happy no matter what. What an awesome feeling. too bad we cant have both. Durant looked extra cool with those Blazer shirts on though didn't he?


----------



## PapaG

stupendous said:


> Ugh... *Kevin Pritchard said that today's workout HAS affected his decision, but he wouldn't say how.*
> What does THAT mean? KP is scaring me.


It's all about KP at this point.

He's the star of the show!


----------



## TLo

After listening to the interviews I think it's clear we're picking Oden.


----------



## Superblaze

If we had the 2nd pick I would be going crazy over Durant. But instead we have the 1st pick and Oden IS in the draft. So therefore I say draft Oden. If this was any other year Durant would go number 1 but this isn't, this is the year of the ODEN. SO please KP make the right decision and pick Oden. We might never get this opportunity again and big guys like Oden don't come around very often. It has to be Oden, but the closer we get to draft day the more I think Durant will be our pick because KP is riding the wave of gutsy decisions according to last years draft success.


----------



## yuyuza1

One thing I noticed after listening to the interviews was that KP thinks Durant will definitely hit his ceiling. 

Question is: What is that ceiling?

And also... KP thinks a Hakeem/MJ comparison is about right for Oden/Durant, and mentioned the fact that MJ won more than Hakeem. Is that a testament to MJ/Durant as players, or more the teams involved?


----------



## yakbladder

TLo said:


> After listening to the interviews I think it's clear we're picking Oden.



I agree. KP made a specific point of saying the right decision wouldn't be known for several years. I realize you could read that either way, but I think he's trying to deflect possible criticism next year for Oden.

That being said, I'd be okay with him selecting Durant.


----------



## TLo

yakbladder said:


> I agree. KP made a specific point of saying the right decision wouldn't be known for several years. I realize you could read that either way, but I think he's trying to deflect possible criticism next year for Oden.
> 
> That being said, I'd be okay with him selecting Durant.



Yep


----------



## ryanjend22

oden oden oden.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

While I'd prefer Oden at this point, I have to say that I won't be overly disappointed if we draft Durant.

A year ago, I remember thinking, "Damn, we could have had Adam Morrison and Rudy Gay..." Knowing what I know now, KP and company went against the grain and it ended up paying off (so far, anyway). Whatever happens, I'm trying to mentally prepare myself for either one. After that, it's all suprises.


----------



## mgb

yakbladder said:


> I agree. KP made a specific point of saying the right decision wouldn't be known for several years. I realize you could read that either way, but I think he's trying to deflect possible criticism next year for Oden.
> 
> That being said, I'd be okay with him selecting Durant.


After listening to the audio files I was going to say I feel better about KP picking Oden, but I'll just agree with you two. That part especially is reason to think he is going to pick Oden.


----------



## andalusian

gatorpops said:


> Who do you want? Mike or Bill??????


11 > 6


----------



## TeDinero

I can't stand people saying Oden = Championchips. NO, TEAMS = Championchips. I don't see Yao and Dwigh Howard in this years finals, so what makes everyone think Oden will bring us to the finals?

Take the best PLAYER. They're both great people, team players and want to win, so just take the best player, it's not that hard.

Oden slipped cause of his nerves (which already scared me) and Durant stepped up. Doesn't that say enough?


----------



## gatorpops

I do think they will pick Durant. This quote says it all...."he's just got an internal gear that is gonna make him reach his potential." Clip #7 on O-live

gatorpops


----------



## Fork

andalusian said:


> 11 > 6


Well, if we actually had a time machine and could go back and kidnap Michael Jordan and Bill Russell - ala Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure - then that would be a valid argument.

Unfortunately Greg Oden is NOT Bill Russell and Durant is NOT Michael Jordan, so Kevin Pritchard will have to pick which of these two players will have the greater impact in the league. And it's not nearly as cut and dried as some people want to pretend it is. I'm happy that Pritchard is keeping an open mind and not listening to fans, who are relatively uneducated in scouting players. If we pick Durant, I'm confident there's a damn good reason.


----------



## andalusian

TeDinero said:


> I can't stand people saying Oden = Championchips. NO, TEAMS = Championchips. I don't see Yao and Dwigh Howard in this years finals, so what makes everyone think Oden will bring us to the finals?


I always thought that defense wins championships. It was true for the teams with the great centers, it was true for the teams that won without great centers (Bulls, '04 Pistons and Bad Boys Pistons).

I think Oden will be a much better defender than D-Howard and Yao - and that's why he is a great building point for a team that wins championships. I suspect he will be close or better than either as an offensive force - but on the defense I think Oden's potential is much greater than Yao (limited mobility) and D-Howard (does not seem to have the feel for the game that Oden has).

Bill Russel was never anywhere the individual player than Wilt was - but he won a lot more championships because he was a better defensive player.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

TeDinero said:


> I can't stand people saying Oden = Championchips. NO, TEAMS = Championchips. I don't see Yao and Dwigh Howard in this years finals, so what makes everyone think Oden will bring us to the finals?
> 
> Take the best PLAYER. They're both great people, team players and want to win, so just take the best player, it's not that hard.
> 
> Oden slipped cause of his nerves (which already scared me) and Durant stepped up. Doesn't that say enough?


Then, who's the best "player"? It's hard to compare small forwards to centers because they bring different aspects to your team. You're not going to see Durant camped down low all game on the defensive end in order to block shots just like you're not going to see Oden jacking up 3 pointers.

What exactly separates the two, then? Remember, you have to consider their different styles of play along with the skills that they bring.

To me, it seems like you're more anti-Oden than everyone else is anti-Durant.


----------



## Mr. Dynasty

ProZach said:


> How's life in Seattle?


I was actually going to start my post by saying I'm not from Seattle, because I've noticed that everyone who thinks Durant is better is secretly a Sonics fan trying to sabotage your message board. lol. I'm a Spurs fan who was fortunate enough to see Kevin play in person a few times last year. Words can't explain his work ethic and desire to be great. I'm just passionate about the fact that I believe KD is the better player of the two. I've never been to Seattle or Portland but I've heard both are nice cities. If anything I would be more excited about Seattle picking Durant with the possibility of them relocating to OKC.


----------



## Tortimer

TeDinero said:


> I can't stand people saying Oden = Championchips. NO, TEAMS = Championchips. I don't see Yao and Dwigh Howard in this years finals, so what makes everyone think Oden will bring us to the finals?
> 
> Take the best PLAYER. They're both great people, team players and want to win, so just take the best player, it's not that hard.
> 
> Oden slipped cause of his nerves (which already scared me) and Durant stepped up. Doesn't that say enough?


No. I think if Seattle gets Oden they are in the Playoffs next year. If they get Durant there is now way they make the playoffs. I do agree Durant is ahead of Oden right now. So, IMO the team that gets Oden will make the playoffs next year and will only get better each year after that. I think Durant will be a real good player in this league but the teams he plays for will not win a championship unless they end up getting a real good big man. Sorry if you don't want to hear it but that's the way the NBA works.


----------



## andalusian

Fork said:


> Well, if we actually had a time machine and could go back and kidnap Michael Jordan and Bill Russell - ala Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure - then that would be a valid argument.
> 
> Unfortunately Greg Oden is NOT Bill Russell and Durant is NOT Michael Jordan, so Kevin Pritchard will have to pick which of these two players will have the greater impact in the league. And it's not nearly as cut and dried as some people want to pretend it is. I'm happy that Pritchard is keeping an open mind and not listening to fans, who are relatively uneducated in scouting players. If we pick Durant, I'm confident there's a damn good reason.


I think Oden has a better chance of being the building block for a championship team than Durant - but if KP thinks this is a MJ vs Hakeem situation - I have no problems if this is the decision he makes. But I was answering the specific question about Russel vs MJ.

My opinion is, however, that Oden has a lot more chance of being Russel (great defense, OK offense, great teammate) than Durant has of being MJ (Great defense and offense, takes over a game by sheer force).

KP keeps calling Durant an assassin - I am not sure I am ready to buy it when it comes to the NBA. The only time we saw him at a high level situation (2nd round in the tourney?) he did not deliver. I am not saying he will not be and I do not have anywhere the knowledge KP and his scouts have - but in big game situations - Oden has so far delivered more than KD, while playing hurt.


----------



## Ed O

andalusian said:


> Bill Russel was never anywhere the individual player than Wilt was - but he won a lot more championships because he was a better defensive player.


I disagree. I think the quality of teammates and coaching had a lot more to do with it than the defensive focus.

Ed O.


----------



## Oil Can

While I believe that Durant is everything that Pritchard states, and that he is a phenom, lets not fool ourselves. The pick is Oden. 

Pritchard is muddying the waters for a reason, which gives him leverage.....

This is just smart GM smokescreen.


----------



## gatorpops

Ed O said:


> I disagree. I think the quality of teammates and coaching had a lot more to do with it than the defensive focus.
> 
> Ed O.


Agreed!!!

gatorpops


----------



## TeDinero

SheedSoNasty said:


> Then, who's the best "player"? It's hard to compare small forwards to centers because they bring different aspects to your team. You're not going to see Durant camped down low all game on the defensive end in order to block shots just like you're not going to see Oden jacking up 3 pointers.
> 
> What exactly separates the two, then? Remember, you have to consider their different styles of play along with the skills that they bring.
> 
> To me, it seems like you're more anti-Oden than everyone else is anti-Durant.



Not anti-Oden at all, just don't like seeing Durant haters. Durant did block 1.9 shots a game while coming up with 1.9 steals a game, so thats not too shaby on the defensive end. My gut just tells me Durant cause of his versatility, he can really spread things out and we could use his outside shooting.


----------



## hasoos

Well that seals it. Our only choice is to trade Zbo, Martell and the next couple of years #1's for the #2 this year, and take them both!:eek8:


----------



## ryanjend22

Oil Can said:


> While I believe that Durant is everything that Pritchard states, and that he is a phenom, lets not fool ourselves. The pick is Oden.
> 
> Pritchard is muddying the waters for a reason, which gives him leverage.....
> 
> This is just smart GM smokescreen.


but for what leverage? were not dealing the #1, so where does leverage play? he's selling tickets and pissing me off but thats about all hes doing.


----------



## andalusian

Ed O said:


> I disagree. I think the quality of teammates and coaching had a lot more to do with it than the defensive focus.


Wilt played 5 years in LAL uniform, his teammates included one Jerry West and one Elgin Baylor - as far as talent is concerned - this team had more talent than any other team during these 5 years - and they only won 1 championship.

.. and not working on good team defense is without any doubt a coaching issue - but Wilt was never the defender that Russel was.


----------



## mgb

Ed O said:


> I disagree. I think the quality of teammates and coaching had a lot more to do with it than the defensive focus.
> 
> Ed O.


I think having team goals rather than individual goals was the difference. He put the team first.


----------



## rainman

Just a suggestion, if you're going to take Durant then broker a deal to get up to the 3rd pick and take the big Chinese guy to play the 4/5 with Aldridge.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

gatorpops said:


> I do think they will pick Durant. This quote says it all...."he's just got an internal gear that is gonna make him reach his potential." Clip #7 on O-live
> 
> gatorpops



The big question is does Oden have that "internal gear"


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Does this factor in:

"A few NBA insiders believe an impressive workout and interview by Greg Oden or Kevin Durant might prompt the Seattle SuperSonics to try to move up to No. 1 or broker a trade with the Portland Trailblazers to secure the player they want. 

Source: Seattle Times"


----------



## Ed O

andalusian said:


> Wilt played 5 years in LAL uniform, his teammates included one Jerry West and one Elgin Baylor - as far as talent is concerned - this team had more talent than any other team during these 5 years - and they only won 1 championship.


Well, he only played in 12 games in one of those seasons, so it was only four years with the Lakers, for all intents and purposes. Secondly, Baylor only played 2 years with Wilt (68-69, 69-70) at any significant level... he combined for 11 games in the succeeding two years. They lost in 7 games to the Celtics in the first year and 7 games to the Knicks in the second of those years.

Secondly, Wilt played for the Lakers from ages 32 to 36 (he was hurt when he was 33). Russell only played until he was 34. As great as Wilt (and all of those guys) were, the dropoff at ages 35 and 36 had to be significant. 



> .. and not working on good team defense is without any doubt a coaching issue - but Wilt was never the defender that Russel was.


Wilt was maybe a fifth of the defender Russell was... and 10 times the offensive player.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O

I'll post what I intended to before being lured into the classic Wilt v. Russell argument...

I HATE to be rooting against us picking Durant. He's a total stud and any other year I would be giddy to add him to the team. But this year? It's so clear to me that Oden is the way to go that I can barely stand it.

If we take Durant, we better exact value from Seattle AND I would hope that we could move up to take Hawes to be our center of the future...

Ed O.


----------



## B_&_B

ryanjend22 said:


> he's selling tickets and pissing me off but thats about all hes doing.


Get over yourself! KP is doing the right thing by seeing them both as equals and not making a decision until after he see's them workout and talks to them in person. You'd be a fool to do it any other way. There is to much at stake to make a decision based on what you saw only in college games. Every GM in the league would be doing exactly what KP is doing if they had the #1 pick this year.


----------



## ProZach

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Does this factor in:
> 
> "A few NBA insiders believe an impressive workout and interview by Greg Oden or Kevin Durant might prompt the Seattle SuperSonics to try to move up to No. 1 or broker a trade with the Portland Trailblazers to secure the player they want.
> 
> Source: Seattle Times"



That would be so funny if Seattle fell for it. 

If Pritchard could pull that off AND get the guy he wants he should be knighted.


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves

rainman said:


> Just a suggestion, if you're going to take Durant then broker a deal to get up to the 3rd pick and take the big Chinese guy to play the 4/5 with Aldridge.



you know too move up that high they'd have to give up Aldridge or Roy


----------



## B_&_B

I know it sounds stupid, but after listening to all the interviews, I am starting to lean back to Durant a little. But right now, Oden still gets my vote.


----------



## gatorpops

Ed O said:


> I'll post what I intended to before being lured into the classic Wilt v. Russell argument...
> 
> I HATE to be rooting against us picking Durant. He's a total stud and any other year I would be giddy to add him to the team. But this year? It's so clear to me that Oden is the way to go that I can barely stand it.
> 
> If we take Durant, we better exact value from Seattle AND I would hope that we could move up to take Hawes to be our center of the future...
> 
> Ed O.


If we could move up and get a Hawes type of player along with Durant, I beleieve that makes that duo better for a team (ours) than just Oden. Thoughts?

gatorpops


----------



## andalusian

Ed O said:


> I HATE to be rooting against us picking Durant. He's a total stud and any other year I would be giddy to add him to the team. But this year? It's so clear to me that Oden is the way to go that I can barely stand it.
> 
> If we take Durant, we better exact value from Seattle AND I would hope that we could move up to take Hawes to be our center of the future...


I hate having to skip someone like Durant as well. I do not hate Durant, I actually think he is going to be fantastic and I suspect will even be a part of a championship team. I just think it will be easier to build a championship team around Oden and that the bigger O will end with more rings than Durant.

If KP decides this is who he takes, I can live with it and hope that he is proved to be right.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

OK I am may be reaching here, but when listening to Durant's interview, does he sound like anyone to you?

When Kobe was coming out and they were saying he ws the next MJ, they said he even sounds and talks like MJ.

Listen to Durant, he has that deep voice and sounds very sure of himself . . . shades of sounding like MJ?

Didn't KP said he would only trade the pick for a MJ in his prime . . . maybe because he feels Durant is MJ not in his prime and MJ in his prime would be the only step up. :biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Something else strikes me . . . if you beleive KP when he swears they haven't decided yet (there isn't even a consensus), then how could there be another deal already in place?

If you pick Durant, do you trade Zbo? And if so, for a SF? It would seem that you would have to know who you would pick before making a major deal.


----------



## Ed O

gatorpops said:


> If we could move up and get a Hawes type of player along with Durant, I beleieve that makes that duo better for a team (ours) than just Oden. Thoughts?


I really like Hawes, and think he might be the best non-Oden center prospect of the last several years (I like him more than I liked Bogut)... and Durant is a stud.

But Oden, to me, is an epic prospect. On a level on his own. Shaq, Duncan, LeBron... that level of prospect.

I'd prefer one epic prospect to two inferior ones, I'd think. Especially given the likelihood of us already having two very good prospects in the system, with the possibility of others emerging.

If, though, we end up taking Durant, I'd feel better on passing on Oden with Hawes in Portland, too...

Ed O.


----------



## yuyuza1

Ed O said:


> ...
> If we take Durant, we better exact value from Seattle AND I would hope that we could move up to take Hawes to be our center of the future...
> 
> Ed O.



Thornton/Oden > Hawes/Durant


----------



## It's_GO_Time

ProZach said:


> That would be so funny if Seattle fell for it.
> 
> If Pritchard could pull that off AND get the guy he wants he should be knighted.



So here is the senario . . . Seattle wants Durant because he is more "sizzle" than Oden and with a franchise probably on the move, they need a flashy highlight player to bring in the new fans or maybe even keep the Sonics in Seattle.

KP convinces Seattle that they may take Durant . . . Seattle trades up agreeing to a sign and trade with Lewis for Miles and cap filler. Seattle takes Durant . . . Ptd gets Oden and Lewis. :biggrin:


----------



## Ed O

yuyuza1 said:


> Thornton/Oden > Hawes/Durant


I'm not a Thornton fan at all, and I think Hawes is a far superior prospect. But I'd rather have Oden alone than Hawes and Durant, so I don't disagree with your math in spite of my apathy towards Thornton.

Ed O.


----------



## Five5even

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> So here is the senario . . . Seattle wants Durant because he is more "sizzle" than Oden and with a franchise probably on the move, they need a flashy highlight player to bring in the new fans or maybe even keep the Sonics in Seattle.
> 
> KP convinces Seattle that they may take Durant . . . Seattle trades up agreeing to a sign and trade with Lewis for Miles and cap filler. Seattle takes Durant . . . Ptd gets Oden and Lewis. :biggrin:


This is brilliant. I also thought about this, but quickly disregarded it as an impossibility considering Lewis' interest in going to orlando.

We would probably have to give up Joel as well. Seattle needs a big man, and Miles at this point is useless. heck, i'd throw dickau in there too.

Lewis for Przybilla, Dickau, Miles, 2nd round pick?


----------



## ryanjend22

my roomate just called me...

he is a server at Chandlers, a seafood restaurant in seattle, and the Sonics took Oden there today. He shook his hand and saids whatsup. said he looks huge in person and is very nice, nothing new.

just thought that it was cool so i shared.


----------



## yuyuza1

Workout video on the upper-right corner.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/index


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Five5even said:


> This is brilliant. I also thought about this, but quickly disregarded it as an impossibility considering Lewis' interest in going to orlando.
> 
> We would probably have to give up Joel as well. Seattle needs a big man, and Miles at this point is useless. heck, i'd throw dickau in there too.
> 
> Lewis for Przybilla, Dickau, Miles, 2nd round pick?



You're right, there are many problems with this senario including Lewis has to agree. Also what is the likelyhood that Seattle wants Durant over Oden AND that KP can convince Seattle Ptd wants Durant.

Only reason Seattle will take Miles in this senario is to secure the #1 spot and they know they are losing Lewis anyways.

It was fun to think about . . . but not going to happen.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

yuyuza1 said:


> Workout video on the upper-right corner.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/index



Great link . . . Thanks :greatjob:


----------



## ehizzy3

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> So here is the senario . . . Seattle wants Durant because he is more "sizzle" than Oden and with a franchise probably on the move, they need a flashy highlight player to bring in the new fans or maybe even keep the Sonics in Seattle.
> 
> KP convinces Seattle that they may take Durant . . . Seattle trades up agreeing to a sign and trade with Lewis for Miles and cap filler. Seattle takes Durant . . . Ptd gets Oden and Lewis. :biggrin:


then seattle has a change of heart and chooses oden, then portland has lewis and durant....


----------



## rainman

I Own 2 Microwaves said:


> you know too move up that high they'd have to give up Aldridge or Roy


I would think some combination of Randolph, Webster and or Jack would do it, my guess is Atlanta doesnt want to be in the 3rd spot, just a thought. Off topic as far as the Oden/Durant debate goes.


----------



## crowTrobot

rainman said:


> I would think some combination of Randolph, Webster and or Jack would do it, my guess is Atlanta doesnt want to be in the 3rd spot, just a thought. Off topic as far as the Oden/Durant debate goes.


atlanta is apparently hot for horford right now.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

TeDinero said:


> Not anti-Oden at all, just don't like seeing Durant haters.


How is anyone "hating" on Durant?

Just because one picks a player over another doesn't mean they're hating on them.


----------



## rainman

crowTrobot said:


> atlanta is apparently hot for horford right now.


They arent going to admit the Shelden Williams pick was a mistake, they take another forward and they'll be criticised unmercifully.


----------



## NateBishop3

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> So here is the senario . . . Seattle wants Durant because he is more "sizzle" than Oden and with a franchise probably on the move, they need a flashy highlight player to bring in the new fans or maybe even keep the Sonics in Seattle.
> 
> KP convinces Seattle that they may take Durant . . . Seattle trades up agreeing to a sign and trade with Lewis for Miles and cap filler. Seattle takes Durant . . . Ptd gets Oden and Lewis. :biggrin:


If KP did this, he would be considered the best GM in the league. Getting Seattle to trade up to take Durant would be sooooo slick. But let's say we can't have Rashard... who else on Seattle would we want?


----------



## Stepping Razor

NateBishop3 said:


> If KP did this, he would be considered the best GM in the league. Getting Seattle to trade up to take Durant would be sooooo slick. But let's say we can't have Rashard... who else on Seattle would we want?


No one but Ray Allen, I would say. Maybe future first-round picks?

Stepping Razor


----------



## MARIS61

All things considered, Oden is the best player available.


----------



## Stepping Razor

Totally far-fetched idea for getting *both* Durant and Oden:

Would it be possible to exploit Paul Allen's megabucks to basically buy Durant from the Sonics? I'm not quite sure whether this would be allowed under the CBA, but I think it's at least possible that it's a loophole that hasn't been closed.

Here's the idea: The Blazers and Sonics make one big trade, but break it up officially into about fifteen separate trades. In each one of those trades, the Blazers pay the Sonics the max $3 million.

It works like this:

Trade One: Blazers trade unprotected 2008 first-rounder + $3 million for Sonics #2 pick (Durant)

Trade Two: Blazers trade Martell Webster + $3 million for some player the Sonics don't want

Trade Three: Blazers trade #37 pick + $3 million for #36 pick.

Trade Four: Blazers trade conditional 2008 2nd round pick + $3 million for conditional Sonics 2008 2nd round pick. (i.e., Blazers get right to swap second-rounders if they want.

Trade Five: Blazers trade conditional 2009 2nd round pick + $3 million for conditional Sonics 2009 2nd round pick.

Trades Six-Fifteen: Same deal with swapping second-rounders for the next ten years, each time paying $3 million.

It all adds up to Durant for Webster, the Blazers' first-rounder next year, and $45 million (plus a bunch of almost-meaningless swapped second rounders.)

Now, clearly, in terms of talent this is a ripoff for the Sonics. However, how much does their owner care about winning vs. making bucks? Could he turn down such a huge payday? If, as it seems, he really just wants to move the Sonics to Oklahoma City, what better way to alienate Seattle fans and smooth his journey out of town? 

I think Allen would be willing to pay such a ridiculous amount of money if it meant he could get a player he loves and build an absurd Oden/Aldridge/Durant/Roy dynasty for the next decade.

I'm sure this is a complete and utter pipe dream but how sweet would it be to get *both* these guys?

Stepping Razor


----------



## Superblaze

I want Durant if this was any other draft. But it isn't so therefore we must get ODEN.


----------



## Tortimer

Stepping Razor said:


> Totally far-fetched idea for getting *both* Durant and Oden:
> 
> Would it be possible to exploit Paul Allen's megabucks to basically buy Durant from the Sonics? I'm not quite sure whether this would be allowed under the CBA, but I think it's at least possible that it's a loophole that hasn't been closed.
> 
> Here's the idea: The Blazers and Sonics make one big trade, but break it up officially into about fifteen separate trades. In each one of those trades, the Blazers pay the Sonics the max $3 million.
> 
> It works like this:
> 
> Trade One: Blazers trade unprotected 2008 first-rounder + $3 million for Sonics #2 pick (Durant)
> 
> Trade Two: Blazers trade Martell Webster + $3 million for some player the Sonics don't want
> 
> Trade Three: Blazers trade #37 pick + $3 million for #36 pick.
> 
> Trade Four: Blazers trade conditional 2008 2nd round pick + $3 million for conditional Sonics 2008 2nd round pick. (i.e., Blazers get right to swap second-rounders if they want.
> 
> Trade Five: Blazers trade conditional 2009 2nd round pick + $3 million for conditional Sonics 2009 2nd round pick.
> 
> Trades Six-Fifteen: Same deal with swapping second-rounders for the next ten years, each time paying $3 million.
> 
> It all adds up to Durant for Webster, the Blazers' first-rounder next year, and $45 million (plus a bunch of almost-meaningless swapped second rounders.)
> 
> Now, clearly, in terms of talent this is a ripoff for the Sonics. However, how much does their owner care about winning vs. making bucks? Could he turn down such a huge payday? If, as it seems, he really just wants to move the Sonics to Oklahoma City, what better way to alienate Seattle fans and smooth his journey out of town?
> 
> I think Allen would be willing to pay such a ridiculous amount of money if it meant he could get a player he loves and build an absurd Oden/Aldridge/Durant/Roy dynasty for the next decade.
> 
> I'm sure this is a complete and utter pipe dream but how sweet would it be to get *both* these guys?
> 
> Stepping Razor


I'm not sure what the league could do but I'm pretty sure they wouldn't let this happen. I would love to have both but it's not going to happen.


----------



## NateBishop3

Stepping Razor said:


> No one but Ray Allen, I would say. Maybe future first-round picks?
> 
> Stepping Razor


hmmmm.....

PG Roy
SG Allen
SF R. Jefferson (for Zach)
PF Aldridge
C Oden

^^ Championship team?


----------



## It's_GO_Time

NateBishop3 said:


> If KP did this, he would be considered the best GM in the league. Getting Seattle to trade up to take Durant would be sooooo slick. But let's say we can't have Rashard... who else on Seattle would we want?


This is what the Seattle press thinks (from same article that talks about trading up):

"Would the Sonics deal one of their point guards or agree to a sign-and-trade deal involving Rashard Lewis for either Oden or Durant? Or will they simply sit back and take whichever player Portland doesn't select?"

Source: Seattle Times


----------



## ProZach

NateBishop3 said:


> hmmmm.....
> 
> PG Roy
> SG Allen
> SF R. Jefferson (for Zach)
> PF Aldridge
> C Oden
> 
> ^^ Championship team?


Yes. 

And I'll have what you're having.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

MARIS61 said:


> All things considered, Oden is the best player available.



incorrect...durant is the best _player_ available...oden is the more "cant-miss" player and he is a center...making him the consensus number one...not because hes a better player than durant


----------



## Utherhimo

nope oden is the best player: faster, quicker, stronger, better leaper, taller standing reach...etc go with oden


i wondered if after durants workout if this kinda stuff would happen aka jump on the draft durant broken wagon.


----------



## Samuel




----------



## Samuel




----------



## Samuel




----------



## Samuel




----------



## Samuel




----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Utherhimo said:


> nope oden is the best player: faster, quicker, stronger, better leaper, taller standing reach...etc go with oden



thank you for the combine numbers...but those mean absolutely nothing when it comes to evaluating who is the better basketball player...woohoo oden has a taller standing reach...obviously the guy is a 7 foot center...michael olowokandi has a taller standing reach too, what does that mean?...durant is ready to give whatever team drafts him 20 pts and 8 rebs per game...oden will not put up those kind of numbers next year


----------



## Samuel




----------



## Samuel




----------



## Samuel




----------



## Samuel




----------



## Samuel




----------



## Samuel




----------



## Public Defender

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> thank you for the combine numbers...but those mean absolutely nothing when it comes to evaluating who is the better basketball player...woohoo oden has a taller standing reach...obviously the guy is a 7 foot center...michael olowokandi has a taller standing reach too, what does that mean?...durant is ready to give whatever team drafts him 20 pts and 8 rebs per game...oden will not put up those kind of numbers next year


The thing, is, though, Portland has guys like LaMarcus Aldridge and Zach Randolph who can give the team numbers. What the team needs is toughness and dominance, inside. And it can't pass on a guy who'll be the best player at his position for years to come, in all likelihood, especially when that position is center. That's what Greg Oden brings. 

Don't get me wrong - I'm a huge Durant fan. I watched Texas practically every time they were on TV this past year. I also watched Ohio State. I saw enough in just the NCAA championship game of Oden to know that he can be dominant against the best players in the league. Durant is really good offensively, and can more than hold his own on defense, but when it comes to dominating and taking over games at both ends, I haven't seen Oden's equal at the collegiate level since Tim Duncan at Wake Forest.


----------



## rainman

Public Defender said:


> The thing, is, though, Portland has guys like LaMarcus Aldridge and Zach Randolph who can give the team numbers. What the team needs is toughness and dominance, inside. And it can't pass on a guy who'll be the best player at his position for years to come, in all likelihood, especially when that position is center. That's what Greg Oden brings.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I'm a huge Durant fan. I watched Texas practically every time they were on TV this past year. I also watched Ohio State. I saw enough in just the NCAA championship game of Oden to know that he can be dominant against the best players in the league. Durant is really good offensively, and can more than hold his own on defense, but when it comes to dominating and taking over games at both ends, I haven't seen Oden's equal at the collegiate level since Tim Duncan at Wake Forest.


I think why you didnt see that at the collegiate level is because most of the real good bigmen were going straight to the NBA out of highschool, guys like Eddy Curry, Tyson Chandler, Dwight Howard and maybe even Kwame, Bynum and Robert Swift all would have stood out at the collegiate level.


----------



## Public Defender

rainman said:


> I think why you didnt see that at the collegiate level is because most of the real good bigmen were going straight to the NBA out of highschool, guys like Eddy Curry, Tyson Chandler, Dwight Howard and maybe even Kwame, Bynum and Robert Swift all would have stood out at the collegiate level.


That's an interesting point. But you're talking only about a handful of centers who entered the league over the course of several years. They would have represented only a small fraction of the centers Oden would have faced. In addition, there are several centers Oden faced who could have emerged amid great fanfare, much like Curry, Chandler, and company - I'm thinking of Noah and Hibbert, for instance - and when Oden played them, he was obviously their superior.


----------



## yuyuza1

http://www.nba.com/blazers/odendurant.html

Workout video: Click Durant; then videos.

Dang, the guy can shoot. Seems like a really hard worker. Note the KP - KD interaction near the end of the video.


----------



## wastro

After Durant's workout and all the talk about "well, maybe there IS a debate about who goes #1" ... I thought of something.

Let's say Portland shocks the world and chooses Durant. I mean, is that horrible? Portland is still getting a franchise-changing player who'll go for MVPs and hopefully championships for years and years on end, no matter who they choose.

I don't envy Pritchard at all, especially after what seemed like a phenomenal workout.


----------



## Ukrainefan

What a difficult decision this is going to be for the Blazers! Just a few random thoughts:

Even though the teams with the dominant big man have still been champions lately: will the league go even further in the direction of favoring the open, fluid style, will the rule changes and interpretations even go further in favoring offenses and favoring aggressive offensive players? Who is more likely to get "starpower" calls in his favor by the referees?

Can the Blazer coaching staff develop an offensive plan that would take full advantage of a player like Durant? Or would they be more effective with an Oden?

It would be nice to talk Seattle into a trade of picks with a significant asset coming to us, but I agree with KMD that that is not possible. We can't call them, we have to wait for them to call. They know if we want to trade, it's because we really want one player over the other, and if that's true, they can just wait and we can't bluff our way through.

Talking about the pressure, it looks like Oden didn't do well under the pressure of media at the workout, but I think that is just representative of his personality; he is a little bit nervous and unsure of himself but he doesn't feel that pressure when surrounded by his teammates, when he can just blend in, that's why he was able to do so well in the NCAA championship game. But I guess you can look at this in a way that he has always had Mike Conley jr to depend on and to deflect the pressure. Will he feel more pressure on the Blazers?

Obviously Durant is a guy who would not be afraid to take the big shot at the end of a game; but do you need that if you have a Duncan type defender, will most games be already decided before the closing minute?

About Jordan and Duncan comparisons: obviously this is only my opinion, but I think Durant is just as likely to become as good as Jordan as Oden is to become as good as Duncan, so I'm not sure if thinking about that is helpful.

As far as trusting KP to make the right decision. Obviously he has done a great job so far, but he is human like all of of us and has certain builtin biases. Being a marginal college player, he is likely to have a bias towards the underdog, towards the guy who works harder. But I think he needs to be aware of that bias and look at the facts, is the underdog and hardest worker always the guy who brings you the most victories?

One other concern regarding the intensity and drive of Durant; I really appreciate that in a player and it is one thing that set Jordan apart. But in Durant's case, is it possible this drive expressed itself too early in his life, and is he likely to burn out early. The guy has been playing basketball 8 hours a day for 7 or 8 years already, so this may be a legitimate concern.

Health concerns: even though KP has said the doctors have no longterm concerns about Oden's health, I think based on their histories and body types, that there has to be a slight bias towards Durant.

I don't think Zach will be particularly effective with either of these players, so I don't think that should factor into the decision.

I think in the end I lean towards Durant a little bit, I think a team could be built around him that would be more fun to watch than a team built around Oden, but I sure would feel very nervous if I actually had to make the decision.


----------



## LameR

rainman said:


> They arent going to admit the Shelden Williams pick was a mistake, they take another forward and they'll be criticised unmercifully.


Not as bad as if they collect another wing player or two (that isn't named Durant).


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Samuel said:


>


This picture might end up saying a thousand words. Can't we just get on with the draft already! The suspence is killing me.


----------



## Ed O

SheedSoNasty said:


> This picture might end up saying a thousand words. Can't we just get on with the draft already! The suspence is killing me.


I looked at that picture and I'm projecting onto it emotions of amazement and excitement and disbelief (with a bit of reluctant acceptance on Nate's part). I might even see a bit of "I told you so" in Pritchard's expression.

Of course, it's likely I am reading too much into it, but...

Ed O.


----------



## dkap

Nate's having a Viagra moment and everyone is quite happy for him.

Dan


----------



## Dessakill

Well it looks like the Blazers staff is eating good..


----------



## gatorpops

Ukrainefan said:


> What a difficult decision this is going to be for the Blazers! Just a few random thoughts:
> 
> Even though the teams with the dominant big man have still been champions lately: will the league go even further in the direction of favoring the open, fluid style, will the rule changes and interpretations even go further in favoring offenses and favoring aggressive offensive players? Who is more likely to get "starpower" calls in his favor by the referees?
> 
> Can the Blazer coaching staff develop an offensive plan that would take full advantage of a player like Durant? Or would they be more effective with an Oden?
> 
> It would be nice to talk Seattle into a trade of picks with a significant asset coming to us, but I agree with KMD that that is not possible. We can't call them, we have to wait for them to call. They know if we want to trade, it's because we really want one player over the other, and if that's true, they can just wait and we can't bluff our way through.
> 
> Talking about the pressure, it looks like Oden didn't do well under the pressure of media at the workout, but I think that is just representative of his personality; he is a little bit nervous and unsure of himself but he doesn't feel that pressure when surrounded by his teammates, when he can just blend in, that's why he was able to do so well in the NCAA championship game. But I guess you can look at this in a way that he has always had Mike Conley jr to depend on and to deflect the pressure. Will he feel more pressure on the Blazers?
> 
> Obviously Durant is a guy who would not be afraid to take the big shot at the end of a game; but do you need that if you have a Duncan type defender, will most games be already decided before the closing minute?
> 
> About Jordan and Duncan comparisons: obviously this is only my opinion, but I think Durant is just as likely to become as good as Jordan as Oden is to become as good as Duncan, so I'm not sure if thinking about that is helpful.
> 
> As far as trusting KP to make the right decision. Obviously he has done a great job so far, but he is human like all of of us and has certain builtin biases. Being a marginal college player, he is likely to have a bias towards the underdog, towards the guy who works harder. But I think he needs to be aware of that bias and look at the facts, is the underdog and hardest worker always the guy who brings you the most victories?
> 
> One other concern regarding the intensity and drive of Durant; I really appreciate that in a player and it is one thing that set Jordan apart. But in Durant's case, is it possible this drive expressed itself too early in his life, and is he likely to burn out early. The guy has been playing basketball 8 hours a day for 7 or 8 years already, so this may be a legitimate concern.
> 
> Health concerns: even though KP has said the doctors have no longterm concerns about Oden's health, I think based on their histories and body types, that there has to be a slight bias towards Durant.
> 
> I don't think Zach will be particularly effective with either of these players, so I don't think that should factor into the decision.
> 
> I think in the end I lean towards Durant a little bit, I think a team could be built around him that would be more fun to watch than a team built around Oden, but I sure would feel very nervous if I actually had to make the decision.


Great post Ukrainefan!! Maybe the best post on this whole site in several days.

gatorpops


----------



## Samuel




----------



## Samuel




----------



## Samuel




----------



## Samuel




----------



## Samuel




----------



## Samuel




----------



## Samuel




----------



## Samuel




----------



## gatorpops

Nine pix and each equals a thousand words. 
And the pix of KP with phone says it all! 
Hi honey,(daughter) he is everything we thought and more.

gatorpops


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Samuel said:


>



Dear Mr. Pritchard,

If you are going to wear brown pants with black shoes, you need to wear brown socks. Look at your boy Penn, he got it right.

Sincerly, 

Kiss

AKA
Fashion Police

:biggrin:


----------



## baler

wastro said:


> After Durant's workout and all the talk about "well, maybe there IS a debate about who goes #1" ... I thought of something.
> 
> Let's say Portland shocks the world and chooses Durant. I mean, is that horrible? Portland is still getting a franchise-changing player who'll go for MVPs and hopefully championships for years and years on end, no matter who they choose.
> 
> I don't envy Pritchard at all, especially after what seemed like a phenomenal workout.


I agree with this 100%. I think both of these guys have the chance to be all-world players. I think Oden does have the lower ceiling and may not have that killer instinct you would want out of your #1 pick. I am really split on this. My gut, not that it's worth anything, says Durant will be the best player. Oden has always been a very BIG guy. Not that diffucult for bigs to dominate HS or college ball. The NBA is a different level. Will Oden have the desire to work harder and better than all the other bigs? I know that is one area with Durant you don't have to worry about. He wants to be the BEST!


----------



## Utherhimo

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Dear Mr. Pritchard,
> 
> If you are going to wear brown pants with black shoes, you need to wear brown socks. Look at your boy Penn, he got it right.
> 
> Sincerly,
> 
> Kiss
> 
> AKA
> Fashion Police
> 
> :biggrin:


is this from durant workout? if it is wow do they look bored! lol


----------



## Entity

That was the Oden workout, and I like to think they look in awe.


----------



## Utherhimo

if its the oden its awe


----------

